# Wheel Help!! on a classic SE-R



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

I finally decided that I want a 16 inch wheel for my 92 SE-R , but all the wheels that I like only come in a 17 or bigger. What should I do!! Please don't tell me I should get a 15 or something,because I not even considering a 15 inch wheel. If i do decide to go ahead and get a 17 inch wheel I've heard some people saying to get a 17x7 and not a 17x7.5 because the 17x7.5 will rub on the inside of the fender well. What I need you board members to do is post some pics and give some info on 17's our cars. I no there are plenty of people out there with 17's on there car, so help me out!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

I would say just get 16" wheels. Keep looking until you find a wheel style you like. I think in general 17s are just too big for the B13.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*wheel size*

It depends on what you are going to do. If you plan to go turbo the 15's will get dizzie, if you plan to do a brake up grade you will need a bigger rim any way. If for looks 17's it will clear & looks good. Hell in New York sometimes you see 17's on some imports but you will be dodging potholes. what you got down there in the street or road?

RUTH'LESS


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

Rated-R you the dudes we seen at hunts point right. my boy had the black gxe and i had the gold xe and my other boy had the red Se-r. If itz u holla back man we neeed to meet up and chill and the red ser wanna run u.latez oh ye 16 sounds like a good size.latzz


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

Thanks for the response guys. If anyone has pics of their car with 17's or 16's (prefer 17's) I would love to see how my car could look. Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

My SE-R with 16s.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*go chill*



 dropsentra94 said:


> *Rated-R you the dudes we seen at hunts point right. my boy had the black gxe and i had the gold xe and my other boy had the red Se-r. If itz u holla back man we neeed to meet up and chill and the red ser wanna run u.latez oh ye 16 sounds like a good size.latzz *


yeah man. (WAZ-UP?) i'm chillin' I have a few SE-R's in my crue (RUTH'LESS) we have a white NX, 3 black SE-R's & a red one on the way. we also have 2 SUPRA's red and white. one sleeper family car  , one lude & a max 97. (I'll run your boy but for fun i'm still trying to get the bugs out. ) my girl live out there. that night we went by Zereger -but 5.0- so i went home.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

aight kool man. Hell run u for fun but his clutch is slipping so ill see wat he says. send me ure email in my pm so we can do this soon.latez man


----------

